# Uber driver app is needy



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

I have the driver app on my iphone and I notice it's a lot more needy than Lyft. If i dont open it for 5 minutes or so it asks me if it should go offline? It seems to just go offline sometimes regardless. It seems to need updated regularly. It runs a flashing red "my app is open" indicator at top of screen. The nav sucks and cant go landscape/horizontal view. And why is the guy talking British? Is that supposed to make it seem fancy? 

Whoops maybe this is a complaint.


----------



## Drivingmecrazy (Oct 21, 2014)

Yes it is stupid that it won't run in the background without attention. Many time the navigation is not the most efficient either it would be nice if the would allow you to auto forward the address info into navigation app like Waze or Google maps.


----------



## Samename (Oct 31, 2014)

Its drivingmecrazy!!


----------



## BlueRooftop (Oct 15, 2014)

ST (street) is read as "saint" by the uber navigator. While DR (drive) is read as "doctor" by uber navigator. Lol


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

The IPhone I'm using says D.R. for dr. Torn left on Charles D R


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

Yep - I noticed this right away. If you don't keep the screen on the Uber app, it *****es. I installed it on a spare phone that I tether off my cell phone (WiFi). I also changed my number to a Google Voice number, so it's all integrated on that device. In the end I have 1 phone tied to Lyft and one device tied to Uber.

I have T-Mobile, so it's free tethering, or hotspot whatever you want to call it. Verizon and AT&T charge separately for that function - not sure about Sprint if anyone is interested in doing this.


----------



## MEB (Oct 19, 2014)

I tether with my N5 on sprint to a galaxy tab 4 on my dash. I don't pay extra because sprint doesn't care and you can just tether and they won't say anything. I'm still using the Uber phone because they haven't started charging for its use yet here. When they start charging to use their phone I'll switch to full time on the tab.


----------



## DjTim (Oct 18, 2014)

MEB said:


> I tether with my N5 on sprint to a galaxy tab 4 on my dash. I don't pay extra because sprint doesn't care and you can just tether and they won't say anything. I'm still using the Uber phone because they haven't started charging for its use yet here. When they start charging to use their phone I'll switch to full time on the tab.


My cell phone is the HTC M8 - perfect size screen. My spare phone is the Galaxy Note 3 - phablet. I have them both linked to my headset Plantronics Legend. Whats awesome about the headset is that everything goes to your ear. Either phone won't make a sound on the speaker. I also have a Moto360 watch, which is nice for turn by turn and text messaging.

Before anyone says something - I'm a tech geek. My primary trade is IT consulting and I had all these devices before driving, and none were purchased to do driving. If you have some spare cash, everything I have listed can be found used on e-bay and Amazon. I have everything setup voice activated or 1 button push. Even with Google maps, I rarely have to look at the screen.


----------

